# zombie look



## wizardry68 (Feb 4, 2006)

im looking for hints on the zombie look and application. these are the following items i have bought from party city this past week and need to know if this is all right.
* 1oz blood gel
*.50 coloress powder
* 3 1/8oz deadguy grey makeup
now the name brand is woochie accessories. now is this good enough to do 2 different days? also the proper application of these


----------



## Gothyc Designs (Dec 30, 2006)

you can also use Knox gelatin from the store, like a grocery store Safeway has it. Its not a high grain bloom, but it'll do nicely.

add 2-3 packs of gelatin in about a few ounces (3-4) of warm water. play around with it too figure consistancy. you want it kinda runny but but thick.

apply directly to skin and create wounds with it. As it thickens you can buildup the areas. As it solidifies, it'll be tacky to touch, you will have to powder it, use a translucent powder, general baby powder is to white on it and is hard to cover sometimes. You can some food color to help fill in bloody area. Make a sore open wound with regular non colored gelatin, let cure, then fill in with red colored. then use makeup around it to blend in.

Pretty fun to play with. the best gelatin to get it the accual FX gelatin. its a high grain bloom, meaning the grain consistancy is less porous and will stick better, smoother mixing. You can also pull it off save and reuse by re heating in a microwave for about 10 sec. or so and mix and re apply. As you keep using it and adding makeup it'll start to get dark so later makeups will look pretty nasty especially the zombie makeups.

Good luck.

Gothyc Designs


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

If you use the gelatin in the microwave be careful and don't burn yourself, its like lava!! I can't stress this enough!! And you don't want it to foam or boil over, just heat it 15-20 sec. and check it, repeat until its ready.


----------



## Holyhabanero (Aug 9, 2007)

There's a good video here: http://www.makezine.com/blog/archive/2007/10/survive_the_zompocolypse.html Maybe it'll help.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

dont forget cereal! Dry cereals like wheaties and grape nuts glued on make great dry rot/corroded flesh. Just don't use rice krispies... I remember someone on here saying he used those and when he sweated they started snapcracklepopping.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Revenant said:


> dont forget cereal! Dry cereals like wheaties and grape nuts glued on make great dry rot/corroded flesh. Just don't use rice krispies... I remember someone on here saying he used those and when he sweated they started snapcracklepopping.


Stay away from the ants...lol...I used old cereal for some texturing on a blucky that's in my cemetery and the ants came marching in. It was actually pretty kewl (creepy), but unexpected when I went to move him.


----------

